# Trigger reach information



## FS560 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is there, anywhere, a reference of trigger reach dimensions for various (hopefully all) pistols?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ALL?

I don't think so, but these are pretty good references for a decent number of makes and models

PocketGun Chart by BOB O

Compact Comparison Chart by David L


----------



## FS560 (Aug 2, 2010)

After 12 days, it is obvious that the information does not exist. I have searched manufacturers websites and have come up with nothing.

So, apparently I will have to go to a store and take the measurements with a dial caliper.

My XDM9 measures 2.68" from the deepest point on the trigger (with the trigger safety depressed) to the throat of the grip (with the grip safety depressed).

My reason for this is to have a reference to my wife's comments about gun fit when trying various pistols for her first handgun.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

This will show a few small pistols.
http://www.mouseguns.com/PocketAutoComparison.pdf


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I never found anything useful when I was trying to find the 'perfect' compact 9mm. I loved the Kahrs, but the trigger reach is so much too short for me that I have trouble shooting them. The G-26 is closer, but still not quite enough for me. 

The CZ RAMI was perfect, as was the XD45 Compact, but being a double-stack with a wider grip has a lot of bearing on this, also.


----------



## FS560 (Aug 2, 2010)

I played with the comparison chart of pistol pictures by David L. as referenced in post #2. Although there is no trigger reach dimension noted, there is a reference of the dotted line square being a real 4 inches and the blue line along the trigger reach being 2.25 inches.

I zoomed the page until the square measured 4 inches. The blue line measured 2.25 inches. I then measured the trigger reach on the screen. This seemed to work but the accuracy may still be suspect.

Whereas the actual measurement on the gun of my XDM9 is 2.68, the screen measurement of the M&P9 appears to be 2.5 and the Kahr appears to be 2.4, although these are not full size pistols. The Kahr will feel smaller and have an effective shorter reach since it is single stack. A Kahr TP9093 might fit her. I intend to find out. She shot an SR9 for her training but complained that it was too big by her answer to this question, "did it feel like the gun was in your hand or your hand was on the gun"? My XDM also is too large for her even with the small backstrap.

I really hope we can find something other than a pocket gun because I am afraid that she will not practice with it .

Is there any chance there is a similar comparizon shart for full size pistols?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've not seen a similar chart for full size guns, however some of those sizes will transfer over to their larger counterparts.

The Kahr line is a great choice, I have a friend that's missing the last bit of his index finger, we took a day and went to about three or four different shops just "trying on" guns and about the only reputable gun he good get good trigger finger placement on was the Kahr line, he went with a P9 and thus far has been pretty happy with it.

A Kel-Tec PF9 might also be a viable option.


----------

